# tiny white specks in rabbits fur (dont think their mites)



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

Today i was holding my netherland dwarf and i noticed in the fur he has tiny little white specks, first of all i panicked and thought they were mites (which they could be), but i couldn't see them moving, they also seemed smaller than mites I've seen. Also my rabbit seems very healthy, no hair loss or bald patches or excessive itching etc?

I also noticed it on my cross breed rabbit except (he has different color fur) and he had tiny black specks?

is it just dirt etc?

should i be worried, is it mites, what should i do?

thanks


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

I double checked on him just a minute ago, and unfortunately the white specks were moving so i think there mites. What do i do, please help?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

If you have a Pets @ Home near you get some Beaphar Spot on for rabbits. Follow the instructions & that will sort the mites out. It contains Ivermec which kills mites :2thumb:.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i get this problem with the guinea pigs more then the rabbits. i cover them in louse powder now every 3-5 months. mites or no mites. always solves the problem. but im thinking of buying ivormectin drops think its a 25ml bottle for around 28.00 as i have quite a few rodents. the baby mites are long and thin and hard to spot but then they get more round.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i get this problem with the guinea pigs more then the rabbits. i cover them in louse powder now every 3-5 months. mites or no mites. always solves the problem. but im thinking of buying ivormectin drops think its a 25ml bottle for around 28.00 as i have quite a few rodents. the baby mites are long and thin and hard to spot but then they get more round.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i saw that beathor spot thing on the website, im going to buy some and some small pet shampoo and hopefully that should do the trick? what do you think? 


also, will the mites just come back are they in the bedding/straw etc. Because i bought a new straw and hay from a local farm shop whereas i normally buy it from wilkos? could the new straw be the problem? 


Btw, I clean their hutch thoroughly every week?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they can come in food or shavings, most rabbits and buns get them, its nothing to worry about.
its very common in the warmer weather, they`re that tiny most people dont notice!

no need to bath the bunny if you use the ivermectin / beaphar spot on, it`ll kill them all without putting bun through the stress of a bath.
( its the equivelent of using stronghold from the vet on your dog )

and the lose powders dont work, they`re just herbal talcum powder with no actual chemicals anymore


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cleaned hutch and dissenfected it. Put the beaphar pippettes on(it didn't cover the whole rabbit, is that okay?) I'm worried the mites are in the bedding. And I don't think will be allowed to freeze or bake the bedding what should I do?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

stop panicing!

the spot on will kill the critters and it lasts a while, you can put the rabbit on just newspaper for a bit if you prefer?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i do have a habit of over panicking for my animals :L

yeah i ran out of woodshavings half way through but not straw however theyre on newspaper and a little bit of woodshavings

will the mites everywhere die, because i only applied the stuff on a as much as i could, but i didnt have enough to cover everywhere?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> yeah i do have a habit of over panicking for my animals :L
> 
> yeah i ran out of woodshavings half way through but not straw however theyre on newspaper and a little bit of woodshavings
> 
> will the mites everywhere die, because i only applied the stuff on a as much as i could, but i didnt have enough to cover everywhere?



The spot on stuff only goes on the rabbit (on the neck between the shoulder blades :2thumb. You will need to repeat it in 10 days so that you catch any eggs that have hatched out. My Mini Lop is quite prone to mites so i just use the Beaphar stuff on him when i need to.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Spencer95 said:


> yeah i do have a habit of over panicking for my animals :L
> 
> yeah i ran out of woodshavings half way through but not straw however theyre on newspaper and a little bit of woodshavings
> 
> will the mites everywhere die, because i only applied the stuff on a as much as i could, but i didnt have enough to cover everywhere?


How much spot on did you put on the rabbit? You are only supposed to put 1 lot on just on the back of the neck where the rabbit cant lick it.The biggest carrier of mites are hay and straw especialy if it is not bagged.


----------



## vix1707 (Dec 6, 2010)

rabbits sometimes carry a mite called cheyatella (not sure of the spelling) and it can look like dandruff as far as im aware, xeno is a good product to use for any mites on rabbits though - an easy spot on


----------

